# CD-ROM DRIVE WON'T READ DISKS or WORK



## spikeyhairguy (Sep 25, 2006)

OKay here is my situation.... I am currently running on a Hp Pavillion 764n, on windows xp and everytime I put in disks into the cd-rom drive it won't read it or it does not autorun. Ive tried manually using autorun but it says "D:/ refers to a location that is unavailable. It could be on a hard drive on this computer, or on a network. Check to make sure that the disk is properly inserted, or that you are connected to the internet or you network, and then try again. If it still cannot be located, the information might have been moved to a different location." Is there something wrong with my cd-rom drive???? what can i do to run disks on it , because I need it for my business and right now it's slowing me down. Can anyone help me please?


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Does the CD drive show up in BIOS?

Check in Device Manager to see if there are any yellow flags for DVD/CDROM Devices.


----------



## spikeyhairguy (Sep 25, 2006)

yeah both of my DVD/CDROM devices both have yellow exclamation points..... what do I do ???


----------



## spikeyhairguy (Sep 25, 2006)

and im pretty much a newb to this stuff s0o0o what does BIOS mean ???


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

Bios is the setup program for your computer. To enter bios, tap F2 when you start your computer. In the first menu, you should see a list of your hard drive(s) and cd/dvd-rom drives. If the drives are recognized by your computer, save the default settings and exit.

After you boot up, in device manager, right click on each device, select properties. If there is an error message-post the error message. If no error message, select “uninstall”. Windows will automatically re-install the drivers upon reboot 

Check your ide controllers, secondary channel for yellow exclamations the same way. You can uninstall those drivers as well, windows will re-install them


----------



## spikeyhairguy (Sep 25, 2006)

"Windows cannot load the device driver for this hardware. The driver may be corrupted or missing. (Code 39)" This is the error that it gives me when I look in properties on device manager...... i have allready tried to uninstall them and then reinstall them but it still gives me the same message.... I also have a virus on my computer called a " Trojan Horse Proxy.FSZ " and i dont know how to take it out does this have to do with my drives not working and if s0o how can i fix it ???? thanks for all your hellp also ... =) I greatly apreciate it !!! thanks !!!!!


----------



## hwm54112 (Oct 10, 2005)

you are welcome.

This KB from Microsoft or this oneshould get you sorted. (same procedure, worded differently. The article states easy cd creator, but it applies to any code 39. After the fix, you may have to re-install your cd burning software.

For your trojan perform these first steps

Post back with questions or concerns


Bill


----------



## PanamaGal (Jun 3, 2006)

Are those drives with the exclamation points listed as SCSI devices, by chance?


----------



## Vardogg (Dec 3, 2008)

To resolve this behavior, follow these steps: 


1.Start Registry Editor (Regedt32.exe). 

This can be done by opening the start menu and left clicking RUN, another option is pressing the windows logo key on the keyboard 

together with the R key, in the box you type regedit and click OK ( or enter on your keyboard ) 
2. Find the right key in the registry. 

Locate the UpperFilters value under the following key in the registry: 

HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE > SYSTEM > CurrentControlSet > Control > Class > {4D36E965-E325-11CE-BFC1-08002BE10318} 

When you see the UpperFilters key left click it and press delete, you will be asked for a confirmation, just click YES 

Now do the exact same but with the Lowerfilters. 
3. Reboot the computer 

Now restart your computer and you should have a working CD/DVD drive once more ! 

CONCLUSION: 

Some CD/DVD writing software change the filters in the registry to there own, this can sometimes cause problems. 

By deleting these value's windows puts them back on default after a reboot.............Good Luck


----------

